# Problema de voltaje con ka7500b



## djstigma (Feb 6, 2014)

hola amigos, el problema es el siguiente, tengo un parlante potenciado que usa este IC ka7500b el cual calculo se encarga de manejar un elevador de voltaje que va de 12v a 40v o 30v no estoy seguro ya que no encontre esquema del pcb 
el mismo vino con unos mosfet en corto pistas voladas resistencias carbonizadas etc....
yo reemplaze los mosfet repare la pista cambie la resistencia de 47ohms que va al pin 14 del ka7500 Vref y un diodo 1N5819
Schottky que como no consegui le puse un 1n4148 que me dijeron servia. el punto es que no entrega ni 30v a duras penas llega a 6v o 7v en los capasitores que alimentan la amplificacion que son complementarios 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 los cuales estan sanos
mi pregunta es, que parte puede estar fallando ? sera el IC ka7500b ? no dispongo del diagrama y es mas dificl de este modo ...
gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2014)

Eso (ka7500b) es un LM494 , el de las fuentes de PC viejonas


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 6, 2014)

apoco si son compatibles?

bueno cuando dices que las resistencias fueron carbonizadas supongo que pusiste resistencias casi al azar

si aun las tienes lavalas y revisa bien si las bandas aun se ven , luego el problema es en las resistencias que se devaluan o se rostizan y se abren 
el chip lo que hace es hacer PWM y las resistencias y los capacitores hacen el tiempo como con un NE555

yo revisaria diagramas de fuentes de PC para darme una idea empirica de como esta el circuito


----------



## djstigma (Feb 7, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso (ka7500b) es un LM494 , el de las fuentes de PC viejonas



si, busque y el reemplazo compatible pin a pin es el lm494 son identicos
buscando mejora encontre que entre el pin 14 y gnd estaba casi en corto, revise la linea y me tope con un zener de 8,2v en corto. como no tenia le puse uno de 9,1v y cambie la resistencia quemada, que por suerte en la placa abajo de los componentes dice el valor y era de 47ohms
bueno cambie eso la prendi y funciono pero daba 50v que me parecio mucho asi que la desconecte y descarto el ic dañado.
igual no me queda claro que voltaje deve entregar. hay un conector que va a una pcb que contrala el microfono por wi-fi y ese conector dice +30 gnd -30 osea 30v pero al parecer es reducido por resistencias de 3w para lograr los 30v. asi que sigo con esta duda del voltaje





TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> apoco si son compatibles?
> 
> bueno cuando dices que las resistencias fueron carbonizadas supongo que pusiste resistencias casi al azar
> 
> ...



hola, por suerte no puse nada al azar ya que para mi sopresa al quitarla vi que decia el valor impreso en la pcb, pero claro estaba abajo de la resistencia y bien chiquito por eso no lo vi antes


----------



## djstigma (Feb 11, 2014)

bueno gente aver si alguien me da una pista, cambie el ic, puse un tl494 la r de 47 ohms un zener de 8.2v y un diodo rapido que no recuerdo ahora. el punto es que ahora funciono tengo 47v en los filtros de los 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 la amplificacion funciona bien la probe con audio externo al aparato. el problma es que con todo conectado se escucha bajito como si solo se escuchara la pre amplificacion. usa unos jrc4558d que en el datashet dice que el voltaje es mas o menos de 18v pero aca en la placa me mide como 22v capas se quemo, tiene 4 de esos supongo que uno para cada funcion mp3/radio/linea aux y microfono. probe con un pendrive, la radio y la linea aux y todo se olle muy bajito. segui la linea del volumen y va a una plaquetita que va parada que tiene 2 transistores y un relay que se activa a los 3 segundos de prender el aparato, lo que no entendi porque el volumen o mas bien la entrada del ampli va para ahi, de todos modos si toco ahi el amplifica tambien. que me pueden desir ??  gracias a todos

pd: dejo un par de fotos de la pcb del sector amplificacion, las otras andan bien supongo
pd2: la pista volada que sale del pote del volumen es una reparacion anterior no hecha por mi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

Y porqué no ponés un par de resistencias y un par de zeners y bajas a ±15 . . . y operacionales nuevos (con zócalo )

O de pata 1, 2 , 15 y 16 bajale la tensión a toda la fuente


----------



## djstigma (Feb 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y porqué no ponés un par de resistencias y un par de zeners y bajas a ±15 . . . y operacionales nuevos (con zócalo )
> 
> O de pata 1, 2 , 15 y 16 bajale la tensión a toda la fuente



si, no es mala idea pero si biene asi de fabrica es porque funciona.
ademas ya tiene un par de resistencias y zeners y estan ok
el 4558 donde va directa la entrada del amplificador funciona, probe a darle señal por el pin 5 y amplifica, es bastante extraña la falla. lo unico que veo raro es que el pin del medio del pote supuestamente tendria que hacer ruido o algo al tocarlo pero no hace nada de nada esta muerto
y tampoco responde al girarlo. puede ser que el control de volumen sea por voltaje ? como me doy cuenta de eso ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

Para volumen así debería tener un integrado específico o un micro.

Quizás la fuente te quedó andando, pero media alta


----------



## djstigma (Feb 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para volumen así debería tener un integrado específico o un micro.
> 
> Quizás la fuente te quedó andando, pero media alta



si eso lo pense, pero me guio en que la placa tiene unos puentes marcados como -22v gnd +22v
y si los mido tengo -23.5 y +23.5, en todo caso seria muy poca la diferencia, los 4558 toman de ahi el voltaje pero tambien marcan mas voltaje de lo que hay realmente. puede ser que est faltando masa de algun modo ?

en todo caso que decidiera cambiar los 4558 estos me sirven como reemplazo ?  el tl062, tl072, ne5532, lm358


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

el 5532 aguanta menos ±15

el TL062 , 72 y 82 hasta ± 18


----------



## djstigma (Feb 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> el 5532 aguanta menos ±15
> 
> el TL062 , 72 y 82 hasta ± 18



Ok, es bueno saberlo. pero igual pienso que no viene por ahí el problema, ¿Que puede hacer que el potenciómetro no responda ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

Que se yo , si tocás el medio del pote no hace nada ?


----------



## djstigma (Feb 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que se yo , si tocás el medio del pote no hace nada ?



no amigo no (hacia nada) el problema estaba en la paqutita con el relay
nose porque no me quise complicar mas pero el drama estaba ahi
lo que hice, muy simple mire y lo que hacia el relay era conmutar la entrada del ampli al pote o a masa, nada mas. saque la placa y puentie la entrada al medio del pote y quedo andando perfecto asi que ta ahora lo voy a dejar andando un rato por las dudas y chauuu se va


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

Y ya no tenés ganas de arreglarle eso


----------



## djstigma (Feb 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y ya no tenés ganas de arreglarle eso



noooo jajajaja ya esta asi anda impecable, se lo di a mi hijo le dije probalo y esta escuchando electronica al palo jajaja aun no exploto nada


----------



## Oscar audio (Abr 9, 2018)

Podrias subir foto o diagrama de como puenteaste tengo el mismo problema


----------



## djstigma (May 1, 2018)

Oscar audio dijo:


> Podrias subir foto o diagrama de como puenteaste tengo el mismo problema


hola compa, lamento pero ni me acordaba de esto, ya pasaron 4 años. por lo que volvi a leer el relay interrumpe la señal de audio al amplificador. si ese es tu problema solo puentea esa 2 terminales del relay. siempre y cuando sea el mismo modelo o pcb amigo. y claro si es el mismo problema. suerte


----------



## Pablo rebach (Ene 3, 2019)

djstigma dijo:


> ok, es bueno saberlo. pero igual pienso que no biene por ahi el problema
> que puede hacer que el pote no responda


Hola como estan trabaja di*G*ital la señal de ese equipo yo tengo uno con el mismo problema el poteciometro de master es de 10k y tendria que llevar al menos de 47k si fuera normal
Precisaria como puentear el relay para que ande bien porque tengo volumen pero demasiado *B*ajo y distor*S*ionado 
*G*racias


----------

